# Home FFL



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Any home based FFL dealers on here? I've been thinking about it for years.. Just wanted some input..


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I would think long and hard before I became a FFL dealer. If you are not actually going to become a VERY active DEALER in firearms I would never, ever expose myself to the scrutiny and record keeping requirements that come along with a FFL. A FFL is of NO advantage to the average gun owner/hunter/enthusiast/target/shooter/average Joe gun guy. You might as well just put a big sign up in front of your house that say "guns inside, please harass me, please come break into my house", etc, etc.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It feels kind of wierd going to someones house and seeing wall to wall safes stacked with guns for sale, and their kids are sitting at the table eating dinner. I don't mind buying a gun off KSL once in a while where it is just one gun the person is selling. I would much rather go to an actual gun store.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a guy who I found on KSL who does it; you may want his opinion. [email protected] AM=Ashley Mountain, I forget his first name.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I wouldn't be doing an ffl at home to be selling guns all the time. And those that were sold to others would be ordered in specifically for that person. Wouldn't need wall to wall safes since a safe isn't even required. It would be for discounts on ammo and the guns I do purchase.

Huge, I'll email the guy and see his thoughts on it. I know there's one or two locally but I haven't talked to them yet. Thanks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just my nickles worth I don't think that the hassle of the FFL is worth it in both time and money. I thought about getting one over 30 years ago and found out with some research that the local sporting goods dealer can buy firearms a lot cheaper than I would of been able to. Most distributors sell on a volume basis, the more that you buy the better price you will get. Now if you just buy one or two of a certain firearm then you pay the list price. If you buy a dozen of the same firearm you get a discount. Also I don't know if it is still happening but back then if you wanted to buy a Colt Python from the distributor you had to buy a few of their lower selling pistols. So you had 2 or 3 that were hard to get rid of just so that you could buy the Python. 

In the long run you just can't compeate with the larger stores if you plan on selling firearms and you can usually buy bulk ammo a lot cheaper on line than you would possibly be able to buy it from a distributor.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Heed what Critter said. Given what you say you want the FFL for, I think it would be a really dumb thing to do. Just because you have a FFL does not mean that manufactures or distributors will give you a discount. They won't even have to do business with you at all. Most Manufacture/distributors require you to be a licensed business before they will even open an account for you. That means, a business license, a sales tax number, zoning to do business at your address, and on and on and on....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Gun margins are very small and manufacturers will require minimum purchase agreements in order to sell direct. Since you will most likely not be able to get an account with a manufacturer, you'll be required to bring guns in from a middle man, like those you see in the shotgun news. In most cases the difference between your price and say, Sportsman's Warehouse, will be less than 5%. Most dealers, especially places like sportsman's etc. make all of their money/margin on soft goods. They sell you the hard goods (Guns) and then make their money on clothing, holsters, cases, scopes etc. Ammo is very cost ineffective as well because of ORM D shipping requirements and the weight of the ammo itself. Unless you are looking at buying large quantities, don't bother. There's a lot to learn about regulations and record keeping as well. You have to acquire and dispose of a certain number of guns on a yearly basis or they will deem your FFL unjustifiable and revoke it. Keep the ATF out of your business unless there's a very big upside. That's my advice. 

That said, anyone need a gun?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You have to acquire and *dispose of* a certain number of guns on a yearly basis or they will deem your FFL unjustifiable and revoke it.


Seriously? What does this mean?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's simply moving an item off of your books.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tree are you a home based FFL dealer? Or do you have a store front?


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I looked into this years ago for similar reasons and learned a very critical piece of information that swayed me from it for life. If you have a home-based gun store, the BATFE can come into your home just as they could an actual gun store. The only way around it is if you run the business from a part of the house that is inaccessible to the rest of the house. I have nothing to hide, but these jokers have a history that is not welcome in my home. Therefore, I will continue to utilize other people's FFL's.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Home


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> It's simply moving an item off of your books.


I thought for sure that Berg would chime in about how you have to melt down two old ones for each new one you sell like they show in the NRA ads. :mrgreen:


----------

